# Solid Bedroom Door



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

I replaced the folding bedroom door with a solid door with a glass panel. This makes the bedroom quieter and keeps our dogs in when we have company. 
I built up the frame from various moldings and painted to match the rest of the cabinets.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

My 325FRE has a glass insert in the door. I like the idea of ambient light through the glass.


----------

